

Minimax will never lose at tic-tac-toe: an AI Algorithm Explained, Ruby example - nonrecursive
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/minimax/

======
kghose
This was a fun exposition, but the "min" part is unclear as shown because the
author does not explicitly show a look-a-head plan.

When the computer is playing reactively i.e. only planning the next move it
needs to only do a max, execute the move and wait to see what the opponent
does.

The "min" comes in when the computer is building a tree of not only its next
move, but also of its __opponent's __next move so it can plan the next-next
move and so on.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks for the feedback! I'll add an example of that in the next couple days.

